# Intake Manifold and PCV replacement



## Tres (Dec 7, 2007)

So after doing some reasearch I now know that I need to replace the intake manifold gasket since I have the leak verified by a smoke test and a #4 cylinder misfire code. But can anyone tell me that I have to replace both the upper, much easier, and lower, I have no idea, gaskets? Do I need to do both? 

Also do I need to replace the PCV also? Why?

thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## shrike96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Tres, do a fast seach on this and you will get tons of stuff. I did this same reair about 1 or 2 years ago and yea it was touch but the cost for parts was cheap. The gaskets were cheap compared to what they will charge on labor. I did change the pcv valve while i was in there only because it a really really tough swap jsut top do that alone and the cost was cheap.


----------



## Tres (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I still don't know if I need to change the lower gasket though and why if at all I need to replace the PCV valve. I guess I"ll seeif I can get one of those manuals to help me though.


----------

